# A little fish work thrown in the mix!(LOL)



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Most guys know me for my gameheads and lifesize, but I love the scales to!(LOL) This is a repo smallie I finished up not too long ago. Rocks are custom carved in the studio.


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

Wow.. very well done. I might just have to contact you when I hook myself a nice bass.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking small mouth .


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, and Mike, if you are ever interested in having some work done, just contact me and we will get things worked out for you. I do alot of repos so you can release the fish if you wish. Just take a total length and girth around the widest portion of the fish. A few good pics, and that is all I need to produce a high quality reproduction. I just finished up two largemouth repos that were caught in Mexico and have some pics if you are interested in seeing them. Thanks again guys and take care.


----------



## old_22_fan (Jul 5, 2007)

Is that a ARP repo from Van ****'s ?? That's a great looking mount.. good job


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Yes, it's an Arp blank, they are really nice to work with, thanks for the comments.


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautifully reproduced


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Reproduction mounts look so much better than the real thing (and last longer) IMO

That is a great looking mount.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

That looks really great! I would love to get a smallmouth done sometime. PM me a price?


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

Matt D said:


> Thanks guys, and Mike, if you are ever interested in having some work done, just contact me and we will get things worked out for you. I do alot of repos so you can release the fish if you wish. Just take a total length and girth around the widest portion of the fish. A few good pics, and that is all I need to produce a high quality reproduction. I just finished up two largemouth repos that were caught in Mexico and have some pics if you are interested in seeing them. Thanks again guys and take care.


Absolutely! I'd love to see them. I wish we had measured the 6 pounder my lady just hooked the other day, would've loved to get her a repo as a surprise. Thanks! =)


----------



## Leftydave (Mar 10, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

Impressive!!!


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice -- looks like the real thing!!!!


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow very nice!


----------

